

Astonishing picture of scientist just metres from boiling hot lava cauldron - matant
http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2209757/More-Jules-Burned-Jules-Verne-Astonishing-picture-scientist-exploring-inside-depths-volcano.html

======
nmridul
Astonishing. But notice that he is not wearing any gloves while going down ??
I thought its supposed to be too hot !!!

